
“The Guardian's reader funding model is working” - lemming
https://www.theguardian.com/membership/2018/nov/12/katharine-viner-guardian-million-reader-funding
======
lemming
I've been a monthly donor to the Guardian for a long time now. Their opinion
pieces have been getting more hysterical over time but I just don't read them,
and I think their news coverage is really great.

~~~
aFanOfYou
Agreed. I subscribe to The Guardian Weekly, because The Guardian performs good
investigative journalism and offers good free news. Their opinion pieces
(Comment Is Free) are disappointing, however.

------
milanmio
Mark Curtis used to write for them, but he hasn't been very 'supportive'
lately. Their coverage on war in Yemen and Julian Assange is far from what
journalism should be.

some of his retweets

"This sub-heading is a microcosm of what a joke the Guardian is. After over 3
yrs of UK govt's total backing of mass murder in Yemen, the paper has the
temerity to equate UK policy with easing humanitarian suffering. The state
could not ask for more"

guardian article: [https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/nov/05/uk-backs-un-
ca...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/nov/05/uk-backs-un-call-for-
saudi-arabia-and-houthis-to-end-yemen-bloodshed?CMP=share_btn_tw)

[http://www.medialens.org/index.php/alerts/alert-
archive/2018...](http://www.medialens.org/index.php/alerts/alert-
archive/2018/885-how-to-be-a-reliable-mainstream-journalist.html)

I know this thread is not about quality of journalism , but this opened my
eyes before I was going to pay them.

------
mcfunk
The respect for the user here is huge. Every time I would get to the bottom of
an article I would think, you know, I read that whole article, you're right, I
should consider donating. Am a monthly donor now. The lack of a paywall or
obnoxious popup went a long way towards getting my loyalty even though I
historically haven't read it particularly regularly.

~~~
Yaa101
The lack of a paywall is important to enable people to read real news, the
fact that most serious news organisations are hiding behind a paywall enables
less scrupulous sources to poisen the collective concience.

------
ID1452319
The question is whether their subscription model can make up for the fall in
revenue from sales and adverts. Last year their revenues grew by just 1% and
they managed to half their losses by cutting costs.

Whether they can cut another £20m of of costs (or increase revenues) in order
to break even remains to be seen.

------
mark_l_watson
I am also a monthly donor now. I think their coverage is fair and they cover
stories I don’t see elsewhere.

------
toomuchtodo
Also a monthly donor.

